# Accurize or replace?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We have no shortage of .22LR's. What we do have a real lack of is any with an acceptable degree of accuracy, the best grouping about 2" at 50 yards. I know I can remove a couple off the list because they are just not capable of being shooters. So that leaves me with two choices, a Rem 52BDL, which is the best shooter of the bunch or a 10/22, for which I know there are a lot of accessories available on the market. Looking around I see nothing on making the Rem any better. Then looking around at the 10/22 accurizing stuff, it almost seems as if for the same money as the mods I could just buy a heavy barrel mark II Savage accutrigger, which are held in pretty good regard right out of the box. Anyone have experience modding the other guns or should I just go new? Thanks.
http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIIFV


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

I would go with the Ruger, tons of aftermarket stuff, the Savage seems limmited, bolt vs semi. I have acces to a 10/22 that has pitted rust on top of barrel for 100 oboma dollars . hopes this helps . ~~><>..Jumbo !


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

For what you can buy the savage for, I would just go that route. Is the remington the 552 speedmaster.....? I have one that was left for dead. I bought it for 50 bucks and had it blued....great small game gun.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My 10-22 is darned accurate all stock but the trigger sucks. An aftermarket trigger is a little pricey. One problem most common with the 10-22 is the feeding. It works darned good but sometimes the coil spring gets weak and it doesn't feed the next round all the way up. When this happens, it scrapes a piece of lead off the side of the fed round and you'll never get the same point of impact and diagnosing it can really make your hair fall out. It's and easy 2 minute fix but something to aware of. I think it's happened to me twice in the close to 35 years that I've had it.


Have shot a Savage 17hmr with the acutrigger and I really liked that trigger. Savage also has a godd reputation on accuracy.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I bought a CZ452 Silhouette ,,the best I have done with it is a 1/2 at 50 yds and 1.125 at 100 yds,,the biggest problem I have is with consistency of the ammunition even from the same box ,every now and the I will get a fly-er,,I also have a Remington bolt action best I have done at 50 yds with it is 1",, at 100 yds 2.5 but I may have a scope problem,,in fact both rifles need new scope's now because of a problem in transportation,,,


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

If, as you say, it's going to cost just as much to modify the 10/22 as to buy the expectedly-accurate Savage, I would just buy the Savage and sell the 10/22.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Since you get the kids involved in your rimfire fun, why not make the 10/22 a family fun project? Let the kids pick out the stock, barrel etc and then build it together. Would be a fun project on a frigid windy weekend in Feb. You're well aware how good the Savages are already. I hope to add a laminate thumbhole 93 in .22 mag sometime soon. And then a Henry 100 .22lr lever and then....well you get the picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

sixft4par said:


> For what you can buy the savage for, I would just go that route. Is the remington the 552 speedmaster.....? I have one that was left for dead. I bought it for 50 bucks and had it blued....great small game gun.



Yep, didn't catch the typo, it's a 552 BDL Speedmaster. Seems to to be a lot of them around that have been fairly well beaten up.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> Since you get the kids involved in your rimfire fun, why not make the 10/22 a family fun project? Let the kids pick out the stock, barrel etc and then build it together. Would be a fun project on a frigid windy weekend in Feb. You're well aware how good the Savages are already. I hope to add a laminate thumbhole 93 in .22 mag sometime soon. And then a Henry 100 .22lr lever and then....well you get the picture!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HMMM Interesting idea. I never really have done any gun smithing more extensive than mounting a scope that the receiver was pre-tapped for. 
Might be a good learning experience for all of us. And I wouldn't have to worry about ruining the accuracy that isn't there in the first place.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I didn't understand that you already had the 10/22. Check the feeding to see if that's what is causing accuracy problems.
One thing to improve the Ruger is to get good mounts, I found a pair at Wally World that bolt to the reciever. Much better than the dovetail clamp ons and improve accuracy and reliability (from bumping).
Then you have the option for a Green Mountain Bull Barrel, used to get a discount from them when they were a customer of ours. 
To mount the barrel you need to modify the stock, mush easier to buy a new one made for the larger barrel.
Then to tackle the trigger problem with an aftermarket one. 

It adds up but you'll have a shooter. 

I think the website is "rimfirecentral" and those guys have done it all.

One more thing that I've noticed about certain ammo. Some have a sharp cornered belt around the base of the bullet. I've noticed that the belt can be scraped upon feeding in and will cause accuracy problems. Usually found in the bulk ammo, especially the Remmingtons. I have always had the best accuracy with Wincheter ammo out of mine followed closely by CCI.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not quite sure why you're negating the 22

I've been taking head shots on squirrels at 80+ yards for decades, even with marginal optics

I did however had issues with the trigger on the 10/22, but I did get used to it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Barrel?
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc...- Barrels - 10/22-_-PriceCompListing-_-238261

Trigger?
http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toy...-B4C3-DF11-98FF-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA



> ne more thing that I've noticed about certain ammo. Some have a sharp cornered belt around the base of the bullet. I've noticed that the belt can be scraped upon feeding in and will cause accuracy problems.
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Accurize or replace? - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=360666#ixzz18sFP1yp7


This scraped off lead, it ends up on the chamber mouth or where? Is it keeping the bolt from closing squarely or the round from entering the chamber squarely? Or is it just a matter of messed up aerodynamics from the scraped off piece?
Thanks. 

The woodwork aspect of rebarreling is a non-issue, I can handle that.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Not quite sure why you're negating the 22
> 
> I've been taking head shots on squirrels at 80+ yards for decades, even with marginal optics
> 
> I did however had issues with the trigger on the 10/22, but I did get used to it.


I guess my mind is made up Ralf. We will be tweaking the Ruger. Two kids..... need two decent rimfires.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Try some Remington 525's before you blow a bunch of cabbage

I asked Bob about inconsistancies with different rounds shooting that Ruger. he recommended the Gold 525's. puzzle solved....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just a tiny piece of lead that effects aerodynamics. Cycle a clip full through by hand and check. You could take a sharpie and color them up as the scrape would be easier to see for old eyes


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

if accuaracy is what you want, I might consider an alternative, such as the 17hm2 barrel for the 10/22. That necked cartridge is more than accurate. perhaps it is your ammo, as most 10/22 (even stock) ones that I have owned have been tack drivers, especially if you work the trigger with a kit from VQ.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I guess my mind is made up Ralf. We will be tweaking the Ruger. Two kids..... need two decent rimfires.


That's what I did. Bought both boys NIB 10/22s, consectutive serial #s. When they get a little older, each boy has their own gun to customize to their liking. Will be a great project the three of us will do together, one step at a time. Kinda like building a model airplane, only they will have it forever. Here ya go- www.rimfirecentral.com enjoy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Marlin bolt action .22 is the single most accurate rimfire I have ever shot. Shooting on a rest I had less than 1 inch groups at 40 yards with iron sites. My Ruger 10/22 im lucky to hit a 4 inch group with.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with the 10-22 project. I think it will be a blast to do with your boys. You should be able to get acceptable accuracy, have a sweet looking gun, and have a great time doing it.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a 10/22 with no mods, and the savage. You will get better accuracy from the savage imo. 

One cool thing about the 10/22 is as stated the ability to modify it. Check out the rimfirecentral forums. Tons of information there on 10/22's. You will see many who say that out of the box, they aren't very accurate, but the major advantage is you can do dam near anything you want with them. Make a mini machine gun out of one, make a tack driver with a new trigger and a green mountain barrell. 

I seem to get better accuracy with my 10/22 with a little higher quality ammo. I like to use cci stingers. I also have less malfunctions.

You can't go wrong with the 10/22.

I do like my Savage as well though. I just use my 10/22 for plinking and my Savage for accuracy. Another cheap 22 that I have which has decent accuracy is a marlin 25n. 

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

